# MBA Student Research Project



## hadleyJ (Feb 28, 2014)

The HVAC industry is very complex, as an MBA student I conducted a research project on the industry to identify the most common problems owners and managers deal with, and ways to solve these problems. Check out my blog to learn more about these problems and solutions I identified! http://www.hvacservicesoftwareprograms.com/

Thank you, 
Josh
MBA Student


----------

